# Mirror tilt coding F30



## Maxblast (Jul 4, 2012)

My 2016 F30 has no mirror tilt in reverse and I really miss this feature. 
I have no folding mirrors. 
Is this feature code-able or does it require any hardware or change in wiring?


----------



## rogaa (Sep 30, 2015)

Tilt in reverse is only possible with either folding mirrors OR memory seats (through LIN-bus). If both are not available in your car, auto dipping is not possible.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

maxblast said:


> my 2016 f30 has no mirror tilt in reverse and i really miss this feature.
> I have no folding mirrors.
> Is this feature code-able or does it require any hardware or change in wiring?


fem_body: Asp_bordsteinautomatik_delta = 5A


----------



## rogaa (Sep 30, 2015)

Almaretto said:


> fem_body: Asp_bordsteinautomatik_delta = 5A


Only works with folding mirrors and/or memory seats correct?


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

rogaa said:


> Only works with folding mirrors and/or memory seats correct?


It definitely works if you have power mirrors and have door controls to adjust horizontal/vertical position. I do not know all the country and package combinations, so I am not sure if you can have electronic mirrors without the folding option or if the type of seats matter.

The coding is to increase the vertical angle of tilt. Some say they notice a slight tilt that was rarely enough; personally, movement has always been so subtle that I never noticed and unhelpful on my BMW's until coded. Some cheat sheets have 4B as value; I always code 5A (greater pan). Drivers can choose which angle works for them. Plus, coding works immediately, unlike that for closing trunk with keyFOB, that one will know instantly if it worked and can adjust accordingly.

Lastly, a there is one more quark about functionality of which drivers should be aware. It is only for the passenger mirror and the mirror selector switch (ie left vs right) must be on the driver side. So, make sure switch is on correct side for desired or to prevent movement; you can even flip the switch while backing up and mirror will automatically vertically pan, down or up, accordingly to desired position. I keep mine on the driver side to assist in parallel parking and occasionally switch to passenger when pulling out of parking spot and do not want to see just asphalt. With this coding and surround view cameras, no one should ever curb their rims.


----------



## Deimis (Nov 13, 2015)

This does not work on my f10, though i got no memory seats nor folding mirrors


----------



## vkopanja (Jul 20, 2017)

Almaretto said:


> It definitely works if you have power mirrors and have door controls to adjust horizontal/vertical position. I do not know all the country and package combinations, so I am not sure if you can have electronic mirrors without the folding option or if the type of seats matter.
> 
> The coding is to increase the vertical angle of tilt. Some say they notice a slight tilt that was rarely enough; personally, movement has always been so subtle that I never noticed and unhelpful on my BMW's until coded. Some cheat sheets have 4B as value; I always code 5A (greater pan). Drivers can choose which angle works for them. Plus, coding works immediately, unlike that for closing trunk with keyFOB, that one will know instantly if it worked and can adjust accordingly.
> 
> Lastly, a there is one more quark about functionality of which drivers should be aware. It is only for the passenger mirror and the mirror selector switch (ie left vs right) must be on the driver side. So, make sure switch is on correct side for desired or to prevent movement; you can even flip the switch while backing up and mirror will automatically vertically pan, down or up, accordingly to desired position. I keep mine on the driver side to assist in parallel parking and occasionally switch to passenger when pulling out of parking spot and do not want to see just asphalt. With this coding and surround view cameras, no one should ever curb their rims.


Hey, not sure how vBulletin works, so I'm not sure if you're gonna get notified, but I tried coding the mirror tilting (no power seats and folding mirrors, but I've got power mirrors and they work fine) with 4B, but when I put it in reverse, nothing happens (I tried with the switch in both driver and passenger position). Think I should put the 5A value (i.e. more of a tilt), or we have no luck if we don't have one of those options? :dunno:

P.S. I've got front/back PDC and reverse camera, if that matters.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

vkopanja said:


> Hey, not sure how vBulletin works, so I'm not sure if you're gonna get notified, but I tried coding the mirror tilting (no power seats and folding mirrors, but I've got power mirrors and they work fine) with 4B, but when I put it in reverse, nothing happens (I tried with the switch in both driver and passenger position). Think I should put the 5A value (i.e. more of a tilt), or we have no luck if we don't have one of those options? :dunno:
> 
> P.S. I've got front/back PDC and reverse camera, if that matters.


I get notified if subscribed to thread or I am quoted.

Switch should be on driver's side for passenger mirror tilt in reverse.

What is nice about coding is that it normally takes immediate affect. So, if you do not like, you can change back.

Cameras are unrelated unless packaged on vehicle with required hardware.


----------



## vkopanja (Jul 20, 2017)

Almaretto said:


> I get notified if subscribed to thread or I am quoted.
> 
> Switch should be on driver's side for passenger mirror tilt in reverse.
> 
> ...


Yeah, as I said, I tried with switch in both positions, I didn't notice any movement... I'll try with 5A and see what happens, maybe I just didn't notice it moved :dunno:


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

vkopanja said:


> Yeah, as I said, I tried with switch in both positions, I didn't notice any movement... I'll try with 5A and see what happens, maybe I just didn't notice it moved :dunno:


Once coded, it is obvious whether it is working.


----------



## vkopanja (Jul 20, 2017)

Almaretto said:


> Once coded, it is obvious whether it is working.


Well crap, I'll try with 5A as well, if that doesn't work, no idea then :/.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

vkopanja said:


> Well crap, I'll try with 5A as well, if that doesn't work, no idea then :/.


If 5A does not work, you are either doing it incorrectly or you lack necessary hardware.


----------



## vkopanja (Jul 20, 2017)

Almaretto said:


> If 5A does not work, you are either doing it incorrectly or you lack necessary hardware.


Here's what's coded in, I think this is correct, no?

https://photos.app.goo.gl/uurgP560WYlJRI5f2










Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

vkopanja said:


> Here's what's coded in, I think this is correct, no?


I stand by my previous comment. Further, I cannot tell anything other than you have the correct modules from your images.


----------



## vkopanja (Jul 20, 2017)

Almaretto said:


> I stand by my previous comment. Further, I cannot tell anything other than you have the correct modules from your images.


Sorry, here's the video on YouTube, I'm not sure if the last one could be accessed :S

https://youtu.be/lkinPUqnX4A


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

vkopanja said:


> Sorry, here's the video on YouTube, I'm not sure if the last one could be accessed :S


I see that it is 5A, but not sure if you still have that value when reading from vehicle or you lack hardware for tilting mirrors.

What I previously meant was sometimes people forget step to apply value when adjusting wertes before saving. You know it was done correctly if you re-read vehicle and values are still present.


----------



## vkopanja (Jul 20, 2017)

Almaretto said:


> I see that it is 5A, but not sure if you still have that value when reading from vehicle or you lack hardware for tilting mirrors.
> 
> What I previously meant was sometimes people forget step to apply value when adjusting wertes before saving. You know it was done correctly if you re-read vehicle and values are still present.


I can record the whole thing if needed, but yes, this was recorded when I re-read the vehicle (after turning it off and on again).

The thing that confuses me, when it was at default (3B), the upper value was at 59_Decimal (or something like that), but when I code 5A, it says UNKNOWN (as seen in the video).


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

vkopanja said:


> I can record the whole thing if needed, but yes, this was recorded when I re-read the vehicle (after turning it off and on again).
> 
> The thing that confuses me, when it was at default (3B), the upper value was at 59_Decimal (or something like that), but when I code 5A, it says UNKNOWN (as seen in the video).


Whenever you code werte value that does not correspond to predefined dropdown, you will get UNKNOWN; that is expected. All that ultimately matters is werte values for function.


----------



## bobe91 (Oct 5, 2015)

rogaa said:


> Tilt in reverse is only possible with either folding mirrors OR memory seats (through LIN-bus). If both are not available in your car, auto dipping is not possible.


Ì just checked realOEM on partnumbers:









Here you can see that when you have:
Interior/outside mirror with auto dip (this is what we want) *or* Seat adjustment, electric, with memory you will get the LIN driver: 67137266659

When you don't have: Interior/outside mirror with auto dip *and* Seat adjustment, electric, with memory *and* Lane change warning you won't have LIN driver and get direct control.

It also shows: 
*No* Interior/outside mirror with auto dip *and No* Surround View then you get the LIN Driver.

But I am not sure what I will get when I have Lane Change Warning *and No* Interior/outside mirror with auto dip *and No* Seat adjustment, electric, with memory.
Anyone ever checked this out?


----------



## Maxwagen (Mar 17, 2017)

Does anyone know if it's possible to code the angle the mirror tilts? I have the auto-dip mirror functioning properly, but I noticed that there are two values for the amount of tilt; something like 58 degrees and 85 degrees. I'm coding with Bimmercode App, and those are the two values that it's showing. I didn't want to enter my own values in and screw up anything, without checking first.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Maxwagen said:


> Does anyone know if it's possible to code the angle the mirror tilts? I have the auto-dip mirror functioning properly, but I noticed that there are two values for the amount of tilt; something like 58 degrees and 85 degrees. I'm coding with Bimmercode App, and those are the two values that it's showing. I didn't want to enter my own values in and screw up anything, without checking first.


Yes, you can choose another werte value for desired tilt.


----------

